
Node v10.0.0 Released - dikiaap
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v10.0.0/
======
Thomaschaaf
What is the reason for limiting buffers to the node_modules folder?

~~~
uwu
you've misunderstood, it just emits a warning for using the Buffer constructor
which is deprecated in favor of Buffer.from and others[1]

it's limited to code outside of the node_modules folder to prevent
dependencies from triggering an unactionable message

[1]
[https://nodejs.org/api/buffer.html#buffer_new_buffer_array](https://nodejs.org/api/buffer.html#buffer_new_buffer_array)

